#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Wats Temples and Mosques >  >  What regulates the number of monks in a Thai community?

## Henrie

In the Thai communities I've spent time in, there appears to always be a happy equilibrium of number of monks to number of residents. 

Do temples have limits for the number of monks based on available accommodation? Do monks transfer to other temples that have shortages?

----------


## Pragmatic

I suppose it all depends on how many scams they've got going. Monks/temples need money the same as everyone else. So the more scams the bigger the workforce. IMO.

----------


## Henrie

I've seen quite a few in supermarkets buying food and smartphone topups. I suppose they can buy these things if they are given money instead of food, but it looks strange.

----------


## Pragmatic

In the town 28km away from me a monk drives around in a Merc. An old Merc but still a Merc.
I went to a 2nd funeral party last weekend in Sa Kaeo Province. The monks that compared it were specialists/contracted. They turned up with their own pick-up, speaker systems and amplifiers. The money that was openly given to them, all from women, was obscene.

----------


## Henrie

If someone gave him the merc, I assume it's OK. Who psys for the gas?

----------


## rickschoppers

Many monks are just Thai citizens doing their Buddha thing and return to normal life once they are enlightened enough. Some may be monks the rest of their days and do serve a purpose to the Thai people.

It would be good if everyone who badmouths monks first learn a little about their service, how money is obtined and how good Buddhist men and women will serve for short periods of time. I personally think the Buddhists have many other religions beat when it comes to practicality and believeability.

----------


## Neverna

> Many monks are just Thai citizens doing their Buddha thing and return to normal life once they are enlightened enough. Some may be monks the rest of their days and do serve a purpose to the Thai people.


Correct, and they come from all walks of life - rich, poor and in between.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Many monks are just Thai citizens doing their Buddha thing and return to normal life once they are enlightened enough. Some may be monks the rest of their days and do serve a purpose to the Thai people.


And many monks are criminals. You only have to read the news on here to realise that. There's nothing to stop a man becoming a monk who has a criminal record as long as your arm.

----------


## rickschoppers

^
True. Can't argue that point.

----------


## jamescollister

Don't think we have any monks left in my village, at the moment, the local Wat looks empty.
Different times of the year the jungle Monks come down from the mountains, but don't think we have any permanent ones left.

Times are tough, rubber prices are down and the illegal logging has died off, so no money around, Monks have moved to the bigger Wats.

Plus you don't see as many joining up, or for that matter doing the Monk for a month thing.

Poverty is the reason younger guys join up, free meal ticket, but there are fewer and fewer younger people left in the area, in jail or gone to work in the cities.

Every village has a Wat, but if you want some form of blessings, then you have to truck the Monks in from the bigger Wats.

----------


## misskit

The village I live in is fairly large but there are only two monks left at the local wat. Twenty years ago, there were several, but they have grown old and died off. The abbot, who died just last month, never took new monks in. I heard those two monks left can't even go out in the morning for alms. Don't know what will happen to the wat in the future.

----------


## greentea

My Thai friends did the monk thing for a couple of weeks. Enjoyed the time out off the office job that he hates. I live around Ari and the monks help out the local down and outs I am informed. That can only be a good thing given that there is no dole to speak of in Thailand. They serve a purpose. The forest monks I saw up in Chiang Rai seemed like a genuine and very devout bunch.

----------


## OhOh

> Times are tough, rubber prices are down and the illegal logging has died off, so no money around, Monks have moved to the bigger Wats.


Are the villagers able to still give food to them? My adopted mother in law always has a meal available for her daily visitors, whether she eats or not.

I've also seem what looks like a tally board at the temple and been told it's the money earned by each monk. If one drops to the bottom of the table is one asked to move on?

----------


## rickschoppers

The monks go out every morning in our village to collect food. I was told they only eat once a day. I seriously doubt a monk would be asked to leave if they were at the bottom of the earning board since someone is always at the bottom. Maybe they make that person clean the toilets.

----------


## Pragmatic

> The monks go out every morning in our village to collect food. I was told they only eat once a day.


Monks don't collect food on Buddha Day's. Food is taken to them at the temple. They eat twice a day, 8 am and just before 12 noon. Except for my BiL when he did his 3 months. He used to phone my missus at tea time to cook him some food and she'd have it ready for when he popped in.   :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

^
Thanks for the clarification Prag. I guess like many times before, I have been given incorrect information.

----------


## RPETER65

> I've seen quite a few in supermarkets buying food and smartphone topups. I suppose they can buy these things if they are given money instead of food, but it looks strange.


The monks get their money from funerals, new monk rituals, weddings and such events that Thai people need chanting monks. The families pay the monks.

----------


## thaimeme

> Many monks are just Thai citizens doing their Buddha thing and return to normal life once they are enlightened enough. Some may be monks the rest of their days and do serve a purpose to the Thai people.
> 
> It would be good if everyone who badmouths monks first learn a little about their service, how money is obtined and how good Buddhist men and women will serve for short periods of time. I personally think the Buddhists have many other religions beat when it comes to practicality and believeability.


Adding, that it also plays a societal safety-catch role in a variety of ways.

----------


## armstrong

> I've seen quite a few in supermarkets buying food


those BASTARDS

----------


## jamescollister

> Are the villagers able to still give food to them? My adopted mother in law always has a meal available for her daily visitors, whether she eats or not.


No shortage of food, just less monks around,, guy that did my  wedding  blessing, car etc was the last long  term  village monk, he packed up and got a job in BKK.

We get the wondering monks, going to or back from the jungle, but no one stays long, times have changed.
When I first came here, no cars or TV, few off the main road had electricity, the Wat was the center of village life.

The monks, like the water buffalo are a disappearing breed, 22 villages in my district, not seen any younger men taking up the calling, 2 weeks to a month to make merit is about it.

Still get the 6 am alms collection, but they come from another village most of the time.

Sad in a way, the simple life, of enough to eat, a place to live, has been replaced by twin cab pick up trucks, wide screen TVs and mobile  phones.

Welcome to the western  consumer world, why would you want to be a Buddha  monk.

----------


## thaimeme

> Don't think we have any monks left in my village, at the moment, the local Wat looks empty.
> Different times of the year the jungle Monks come down from the mountains, but don't think we have any permanent ones left.
> 
> Times are tough, rubber prices are down and the illegal logging has died off, so no money around, Monks have moved to the bigger Wats.
> 
> Plus you don't see as many joining up, or for that matter doing the Monk for a month thing.
> 
> Poverty is the reason younger guys join up, free meal ticket, but there are fewer and fewer younger people left in the area, in jail or gone to work in the cities.
> 
> Every village has a Wat, but if you want some form of blessings, then you have to truck the Monks in from the bigger Wats.


As noted numerous times - in many instances, the practice has become an income deriving security, less a calling.

----------


## sabang

Two new Wats have opened up around here in the last six months or so, they are pretty small, humble affairs- pretty sure they are 'Forest tradition'. Just a few humble cabins and a central pavilion- but I imagine they will grow as they sponge more money from struggling villagers. That's to add to the four other Wats in the area, one of which is Forest, the others the typical, gaudy affairs.

So no shortage of Monks around here!

----------


## Henrie

^ I've seen quite a few new ones being built. Everywhere seems to have enough already but they want more. Maybe it's a merit thing, someone makes a lot of cash in a year and decides to build a wat without any thought of if monk numbers are increasing in order to occupy it.

----------


## Henrie

> Originally Posted by Henrie
> 
> I've seen quite a few in supermarkets buying food
> 
> 
> those BASTARDS


Yeah quite. Where are the monk police when you need them lol.

I always thought they can only have what they are given and can't choose material items themselves. If you give one a fuck off heavy melon at 6am he can't refuse it and has to carry it around on his collection rounds.  :bananaman:

----------


## sabang

The land is usually donated to them by someone wanting to make merit (so much for the kids).

----------


## thaimeme

> The land is usually donated to them by someone wanting to make merit (so much for the kids).


....and in turn the Wat [and ajoining land] seeks to gain profit in some manner or another.

----------


## OhOh

Do they run a banking service for the locals? I've been to pay money into an account to somebody at the temple but they may have been tesseban people.

----------


## David48atTD

> Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> 
> The monks go out every morning in our village to collect food. I was told they only eat once a day.
> 
> 
> Monks don't collect food on Buddha Day's. Food is taken to them at the temple. They eat twice a day, 8 am and just before 12 noon. Except for my BiL when he did his 3 months. He used to phone my missus at tea time to cook him some food and she'd have it ready for when he popped in.


Actually ...

The times for consumption of food do vary.

Sometimes it's just once a day.

As you would expect in Thailand and with Thai Monks around the World, regional variances ... just like we get different 'rules' from each Immigration or Driving Centres.


What *Pragmatic* suggests above is quite common, but not the only eating style, so *rickschoppers*, you are also correct.  Just my experience.


My partner's relative is a monk and we had the pleasure (if you can call it that) of being invited into his abode and, after an extended prayer session with a few other Monks, we were able to look through the vendible Treasure Trove of offerings he has received.  'Treasure Trove' is a generous term.


I'll have a hunt around and see if I can find the Pics/videos

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> ...


Nice diddy, David....

Closer than not, there isn't a standard regarding respective Wats and regions policy as such applies to the quantity of times food is taken during any 24 hour period - it does vary from locale.

----------


## David48atTD

Found a Vid ...

----------


## rickschoppers

I now believe there is no standard number of monks since the word standard does not exist in the Thai language or culture. Everyone seems to do their own thing and never work or do anything within a specific limit.

However, I am sure if you ask a Thai how many monks for each wat, they will lie and give you a number.

----------


## Pragmatic

Not all monks live in a Wat. Some live on old burial/burning grounds. That is a place called 'Ghost Wood', near to where I live.

----------


## misskit

> The village I live in is fairly large but there are only two monks left at the local wat. Twenty years ago, there were several, but they have grown old and died off. The abbot, who died just last month, never took new monks in. I heard those two monks left can't even go out in the morning for alms. Don't know what will happen to the wat in the future.


Went to tam boon the other day and the two old monks I mentioned were there with three new monks. The new monks they have taken on are just teenagers. Better be fast learners!

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Found a Vid ...


I hope they got some help carting all that lot away, thanks for sharing.

----------


## rickschoppers

> Originally Posted by misskit
> 
> 
> The village I live in is fairly large but there are only two monks left at the local wat. Twenty years ago, there were several, but they have grown old and died off. The abbot, who died just last month, never took new monks in. I heard those two monks left can't even go out in the morning for alms. Don't know what will happen to the wat in the future.
> 
> 
> Went to tam boon the other day and the two old monks I mentioned were there with three new monks. The new monks they have taken on are just teenagers. Better be fast learners!


The new young monks that you saw are probably doing their duty to become a monk for a few months and then return to their every day life. Did you happen to ask if this was the case?

----------


## David48atTD

> Originally Posted by David48atTD
> 
> 
> Found a Vid ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they got some help carting all that lot away, thanks for sharing.


Nothing got taken.

That is the (very modest) abode of my Partner's, Mother's Uncle ... Great Uncle the Monk.  He was a pleasant Chap.


What you can see there is the accumulation of some of the more unusual and not so often offerings that monk has received.

Not that's it's particularly relevant, but the loveliest bit of that visit for me was the near flawless Terrazzo floor.  No polished concrete, no tacky coloured tiles, just a piece of artwork in that floor.
.

----------

